# Splayed Leg Walnut Crotch Cut Coffee Table



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Here's another I've done over the past four weeks. Work got a little light so I began making faster build tables in ways I hadn't done before. 

This little crotch cut was from a larger slab, just cut in half. Made the sliding dovetail rail bench/table out of the other piece.

I built two others as well but don't have photos of them yet.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I love these tables you make. I had to pass on a crotch log about that size because I was having chainsaw problems. I regret that.

Are you legs and underside supports similiar to your other 'Crotch Table Order'?

Thanks


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

djg said:


> I love these tables you make. I had to pass on a crotch log about that size because I was having chainsaw problems. I regret that.
> 
> Are you legs and underside supports similiar to your other 'Crotch Table Order'?
> 
> Thanks


no, this one is simpler. just two heavy rails underneath loaded with two courses of screws each.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Those are some beautiful works. I really like how you have finishing them to an art as well. One question on the last pic, the table towards the bottom of the pi,c is the bowtie for decoration or is this one serving a purpose? Again, you are producing some beautiful tables. 

Hays


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

checking cracks


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

After looking at this table I looked at your Photos. You have quite an eye for design not to mention your skills at building and finishing. Very nice. 

Jim


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those Tables are NICE!! Keep up the GOOD work!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

paintr56 said:


> After looking at this table I looked at your Photos. You have quite an eye for design not to mention your skills at building and finishing. Very nice.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the compliment! My family is steep in artists. I grew up with them around me all the time - watched them paint, print making, they took me to museums, I went to the high school the tv show "Fame" was based on - so I kind of grew up with design and balance all around me and it became a way I see things. 

This is the facebook page I set up for my grandpa. Hope you can view his work. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jerome-Rettich/176621302242


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful! The legs looks so cool and retro. :thumbsup: I really like how the set came out. very, very nice.



gideon said:


> ... I went to the high school the tv show "Fame" was based on ...


Oh cool. That means that you're gonna live forever. And you're gonna learn how to fly (high).

See what I did there. Yeah, I'm a regular comedian.

P.S. Your Grandpa did some nice paintings. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice tables.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks at that beautiful wood slab! That's absolutely gorgeous table!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love your tables.


----------

